# texture rollers



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you guys have ever used texture rollers... i was looking at the texmaster rollers.. (treebark, basketweave, etc)

I was wanted opinions on to use them or not? I dont know much about them. If so, just like your techniques on how to get best results with them? thanks..


----------

